# Pilar Camping



## rivervibe (Apr 24, 2007)

They closed down the Ruins and made all the areas by the Pueblo pay sites some years ago... it's all shite now.


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

Hard to beat walking from your covered picnic table over to the showers or just a few feet to the Rio there at Orilla Verde, not to mention having a camp host there to watch gear while you play.

The only time I have camped elsewere along the Rio is up on top at the Upper Box.

Interested to see if there are other options tho.


----------



## Issip (Apr 7, 2011)

*Past the Bridge*

I haven't camped up there because I'm usually wanting to be near the river (I'll be at the Rio Pueblo area this weekend) but I have been told there are decent places to camp if you take 570 across the Taos Jct Bridge to the West Rim, and take the dirt roads leading to the left just after you get to the top. Near the rim is public land and from up there sunsets and rises should be available and it's close.

The only place I have camped is Cebolla Mesa, which is North of the Box put-in and is a developed site with a nice view over the gorge. It's a good distance from the box takeout though.

Hope you have a great weekend and find the perfect place to camp.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks for that suggestion. I was planning on coming in via 567 anyway. I will check it out. Would be pretty sweet to have a view into the gorge and also be able to see the horizon.


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

Have you checked the weather? I was in Sante fe and Los alamos this week and everything north looked socked in?

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Yeah I looked at the weather...

NOAA says 65 Saturday with a 10% chance of rain and dry and 68 Sunday...

NWS Mobile Weather

Plus flow is now 1500+ on the Racecourse...


----------



## Theophilus (Mar 11, 2008)

Really tempted to get some on Sunday and Monday.


----------



## davecosnowboarder (Apr 25, 2007)

I'd like to go run the box Saturday and or Sunday. Let me know if you want some company. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## jjeco5 (Nov 13, 2014)

I am on the RC from 11AM onwards to probably 6PM ish, camping the night at Orilla Verde (anyone know how popular this place is going to be this weekend) and I might do the box with some folks on Sunday or just lap the RC more.
If you want to run shuttle with me or something shoot me a text: 505-803-6438


----------



## jjeco5 (Nov 13, 2014)

jjeco5 said:


> I am on the RC from 11AM onwards to probably 6PM ish, camping the night at Orilla Verde (anyone know how popular this place is going to be this weekend) and I might do the box with some folks on Sunday or just lap the RC more.
> If you want to run shuttle with me or something shoot me a text: 505-803-6438


RC on Saturday*


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm coming back down again this weekend with the girl, dog and SUP boards. Is it busy already? I have another friend at Rio Bravo, I might have to call and ask him to get me a site...


----------



## jjeco5 (Nov 13, 2014)

I'm not sure, I just don't want to get there after a day on the river to find no spots left.

Rio bravo is the same as Orilla verde right?
Orilla Verde


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Yeah, Rio Bravo is the campground with the showers...


----------



## jjeco5 (Nov 13, 2014)

Any word on if it's packed or not?


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Yep, pretty much packed. Didn't get the campground I wanted, but Petaca was nice in its own way.


----------



## jjeco5 (Nov 13, 2014)

Yeah, I saw a bunch of people in the bigger campgrounds... I spent the night at Rio Pueblo. It turned out to be a good call thanks to the rafters there who helped me out when my car broke down.


----------

